# Mutant Plant first leafs then top?



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 11, 2011)

First time grower. My plant had a bad start. Didn't put air stone on and after start leafs the bubbler left the plant floating (2 hours tops). Week later the First leaf came in (only one) and it got huge fast (looks like an oak leaf) four days later the second first leaf came in at right angle to first. four days later both leafs are huge and a bud has started. This is hydro and is only 2 inches high. This plant is only 2 weeks 4 days old. and been under constant light.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 11, 2011)

Are you sure this is marijuana!? If so, there's no way it could be budding already, what lighting schedule are you on!? Chances are the problem has corrected itself and what you are seeing in the top cluster are the tips of your first set of "normal" leaves. It'll look like little green fingers almost... No white hairs, no bud! And at two weeks and four days, even an auto would be sexually immature. I'd bet the air stone incident combined with other issues (need a bit more info, nutrient use, lighting, ventilation, temps, pH, humidity etc) I'm assuming from seed? If it's a clone, disregard what I said about sexual maturity, a clone is as genetically old as the mother, and if placed anywhere near a 12/12 lighting regimen will most certainly start to flower and yield near nothing. In which case, you need to put 16/8-24/0 light and get her to reveg a bit! Again, very little information to go on here, so this analysis is assuming your nutrients, lights, ph, temps, humidity, and ventilation are spot on... Being your first, and a hydro setup, I'd imagine any combination of the preceding is the culprit in your issues! May want to consider doing a few grows in soil, and then working your way up to hydro once you have a full understanding of the process itself... Hydro reacts faster to stimuli; good and bad, which means it's not very efficient for a learner... Soil is much more forgiving, IMHO! Good luck and :welcome: to MP; you'll be addicted now!:rofl:


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 11, 2011)

24 hr light since beginning.  This thing took forever and had largest round leafs i have seen anywhere.  The next 2 i tried had second leafs after 6 hours.  It is just the strangest plant I have ever seen (on web no personal experience). There are white hairs they can't be seen in pic.  This plant should not be alive but is pretty cool to me.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 11, 2011)

well good luck... I've never seen a plant flower before about 3 1/2 weeks! is this from seed?


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 13, 2011)

You were correct the 'top' was a cluster f   of leaves.  Should I clip those huge deformed leaves or not?  Any aid is appreciated.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2011)

I am quite sure that that is NOT marijuana.


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 15, 2011)

Actually I think it is And reeally taking off


----------



## Hick (Apr 15, 2011)

GuyGalaxy said:
			
		

> Actually I think it is And reeally taking off


sarn sure looking like it now!.. :confused2:
good luck! :aok:


----------



## fruity86 (Apr 15, 2011)

it does maybe just a proper mutant hopefully it will go out of it


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 15, 2011)

Just shocked from the bad start. Mj will throw out lots of single leaf, upside down leaves, retarded growth, rosetting etc when shocked, you`ll probably end up with an extremely bushy plant short in stature and weird looking.
It may produce some of the best shizzle going...Green Mojo pal


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 16, 2011)

Such a lovely thought thanks


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 26, 2011)

Boy what a week and a little good advice can do.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking great.  It is hard to believe it is the same plant--good job!


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 27, 2011)

Great growth rate. Good looking leafs ... Green Mojo.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great to see my friend, I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Apr 28, 2011)

It's all about the learning curve.  The forum has been the key.  Still trying to stabilize the ec\ppm, but getting closer.  One bucket is using nutes the other is using water. Now have buffered water and nute buckets available...makes a huge diff thanks Goddess.  Buffer was my new jargon word of the week.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 28, 2011)

This forum will, given the time and determination of yourself, bring you to the possition of being able to grow your own fantastic marijuana.

All you have to do is read everything, numerous times, and ask when you need help.

A learning curve it is, for sure...A very fulfilling one when you accomplish what you set out to do


----------



## MedicalTomatoes (May 6, 2011)

I also have one with mutant leaves that look like sassafras, which is what yours also reminded me of. Now I know what to look forward to now that everything in my grow is stabilized.


----------



## GuyGalaxy (May 11, 2011)

Updated photo getting ready to flower her


----------



## bho_expertz (May 12, 2011)

Looking good ...  Prepare for her to strech. GL


----------



## woodydude (May 12, 2011)

Its hard to imagine thats the same plant as that first pic on this thread.
Impressive stuff fella.
W


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 12, 2011)

What a bush!


----------



## GuyGalaxy (May 13, 2011)

Still in veg till tomorrow, but have white hairs   too sweet


----------



## GuyGalaxy (May 14, 2011)

Flowering her tonite.  Actually has white hairs growing all over her.  Took a pic for my viewing pleasure.  Not as impressive as most of yours but someday.....


----------



## dman1234 (May 14, 2011)

Dont be so hard on yourself, that plant is very immpressive.


----------



## GuyGalaxy (May 24, 2011)

Hate to turn this into my grow journal, but 10 days into flower and she is one hairy *PLANT*. She has come a long way.  9 inches since flowering began.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 24, 2011)

She looks great. On the top leaves is there some yellow ? if so you can give more nutes. If yellow she is asking them.


----------



## GuyGalaxy (May 24, 2011)

Thats not yellow it is just the lights affecting the pic


----------



## GuyGalaxy (May 24, 2011)

I am still trying to get the nutrient mix right I think its 1250,  anything more and she drinks more water than nutes and the nutes shoot up.  I read nutrient levels are supposed to stay constant as she drinks the water.


----------



## thomas 11111 (May 24, 2011)

That's just testament to the fact that no matter how ugly they start out don't count them out.  You might be surprised.  Just recently I tried my 1st grow and I emphasize tried and I had an ugly runt but it caught up.  Turned out to be male though:rant:


----------



## GuyGalaxy (May 25, 2011)

had to cut down my other less exciting plant thought her name as tina but was a tony.


----------



## GuyGalaxy (Jun 14, 2011)

I know all my pics were deleted for GPS, but this little mutie has overcome all my poor growing skills with your help.  She is 3-4 weeks into flower.  I am a bad pic taker.


----------

